# ipod



## jcambece (Apr 3, 2006)

Whats the deal, it seems like everyone who is anyone has an Ipod. In todays world it seems to be a sign of social status

So what color is your ipodlol

Cambece


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember the 4th of July, '94. I was walking down to the river to watch the fireworks show in Evansville, IN. There was a kid walking down the other side of the road with a jam-box on his shoulder blasting a Metallica song as loud as it would go. While I am a distant fan of Metallica, I didn't appreciate the annoying distortion of a cheap jam-box at full blast.

The 4th of July, last year. I saw ipods everywhere. I was not annoyed and the people using them certainly had a much broader selection of music. The sound quality must be better, while it's not really comparable to CD, it is closer than a cassette jam-box.

The ipod is merely a reflection of the evolution of technology and of man. Be civilized, keep the good stuff to yourself.

Tom in KY, part time Neanderthal.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

ipod, much like kleenex, will become a misused brand name to refer to a product by any manufacturer.


----------



## petey_racer (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree. Ipod rolls off the tongue much easier than "MP3 player". 

Ipod, the new "Bandaid".  










Black 4g Nano BTW. Along with a non-Apple unit I got a few years ago.


----------

